# Scrooge McDuck's gold mine



## lost (Mar 1, 2009)

Hang west, around an inch to 1000 miles, from Dundee's Wellgate shopping centre, and you'll find this place
Access is seriously tight. I almost didn't get back out! Not for the overweight really. Visited with melvinbmx - cheers for doing the driving this time!







Mine carts near the entrance






A mouldering stretcher hung up to remind us of the perils of underground exploring






Towards the back of the mine






The type of rock changes quite dramatically through the course of the main shaft, which is driven about half a mile into the mountain. We both wished we knew more about geology at this point






There are two crude shafts which go up the way, via dodgy ropes and rusting ladders. They may be for ventilation. The black is oozing water - black because of the peaty soil I think.






Fungus






The escape route


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome dude. Beautiful lighting and a very nice mine. I think I know this one. Well done on the great pics man!


----------



## zimbob (Mar 1, 2009)

Good stuff fellas 

Liking this one!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 1, 2009)

The mine carts are great. Looks like there are quite a few interesting remains outside too.
Good stuff!


----------



## mr_bones (Mar 1, 2009)

Excellent stuff Lost, glad you managed to get in and out in one piece!

Photos are great, very interesting looking site.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 1, 2009)

Scrooge McDuck? I think you finally lost it...


Cool photos, love those tubs.


----------



## Mole Man (Mar 1, 2009)

Great photos, looks like a cool place, must get my act together and do some mines, been meaning to get back into browns folly and take some pictures.


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 1, 2009)

lost said:


> Access is seriously tight. I almost didn't get back out! Not for the overweight really.



That'll be me buggered then. Pity, cos it looks fascinating.


----------



## lost (Mar 1, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Scrooge McDuck? I think you finally lost it...



The top end of the mine leads directly into his gold reserve, I captured it with my own camera


----------



## wolfism (Mar 1, 2009)

Excellent stuff Lost – glad that things hadn't changed in the meantime. 

BTW, were the carts tipped over when you arrived?


----------



## Neosea (Mar 1, 2009)

lost said:


> The top end of the mine leads directly into his gold reserve, I captured it with my own camera



Say no more :wacko:


----------



## lost (Mar 1, 2009)

wolfism said:


> BTW, were the carts tipped over when you arrived?



They were, we didn't move anything. I'm glad it's still there to be explored too


----------



## wolfism (Mar 1, 2009)

I didn't think you would have tipped them over … so draw your own conclusions on that one. 

Apparently there's a barytes mine in the vicinity of the McDuck mine, too.


----------



## foz101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool stuff Lost - how did you find out about this one?


----------



## wolfism (Mar 2, 2009)

C'mon Foz, you know the answer to that ... from Walt Disney, of course.


----------



## melvinbmx (Mar 4, 2009)

Great photos Lost, a hell of a lot better than mine, it was rather kind of old Scrooge to give us some tea and biscuits afterwards and for showing us his gold coin pool, was a rather good swim


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 5, 2009)

The mine cars in the first pics are brilliant! Dodgy looking stairs & ropes indeed! 

Thanking you for sharing this explore with us lot


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 12, 2009)

very nice mate glad you and melvin managed it the ropes and ladders are fine i climbed up it to where the bend is but had to come back as we ran out of light that day and it was a hours walking back to the car in the dark. Its a interesting place.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Mar 14, 2009)

really nice pics there, looks a fantastic place to explore


----------



## Urban Shadow (Mar 14, 2009)

DUCK TALES A WOOOOHOOOOOO sorry guys couldn't resist it


----------

